# substitute for fish sauce?



## tom kazoo (Apr 1, 2004)

I have used fish sauce in Thai and other Asian recipes. My wife however has developed an allergy to seafood and I am reluctant to test the limits of her allergies. Is there a substitute that I can use for the fish sauce that would approximate the flavor without the seafood exposure?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Soy sauce is commonly used as it has about the same salt hit and is generally flavor compatible. A blend of soy and worcestershire is probably closer in flavor, but you'd have to get a worcestershire sauce without the anchovies in the ingredients for safety's sake.

As I recall, worcestershire sauce came from an attempt to recreate fish sauce.

Phil


----------



## tom kazoo (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion and information. Having that will keep some dishes in my menu options without making me nervous.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I made a Thai coconut milk chicken soup for my friends once. One is allergic to fish, but thought the fish sauce would be OK. He loved the soup but it strongly disagreed with him. Said it was worth it though. 

Used soy sauce the next time and it worked out fine. Needed a little extra lime juice to balance the flavors though.

Phil


----------

